# Please vote for me:)



## imonetoremember (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm doing a contest to "win a breeding" through the Season of Excellence stallion campaign by Horse Coupon Book. They have been running a huge "win a breeding" contest. Stallions in every breed and discipline. This is an excellent way for stallion owners to get their stallions noticed and for mare owners to get a great deal on a breeding. The contest is in the voting stage now so it is too late to enter your horse this year but they are hoping this will be a yearly contest. Mare owners needed to submit an essay 200 words or more on the stallion they liked and why they thought they should win along with a picture of their mare. All voters need to do is "like" them on facebook... Horse Coupon Book | Facebook then "like" the mare/essay combo you want to win. Mine is entered and I'd love if you could vote for mine.. Content Not Found | Facebook
I don't have very many people on my Facebook to get to vote for me and since it involves getting people to vote for you I thought I'd ask here. Thank you


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

The link didn't work


----------



## imonetoremember (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm, maybe this will work... http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=202553769756523&set=a.201980273147206.56777.152903214721579&theater


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yep that worked 

would you mind liking a pic for me? I have made a thread for it already so I want spam yours


----------



## imonetoremember (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure! List the link and I'd be happy to or PM me


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/look-here-d-79752/

thats the link to the thread 
thanks so much and I wish you luck with you comp to


----------



## imonetoremember (Feb 24, 2011)

Done! Cool pic


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I liked it for you


----------

